# How did your fall go



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I enjoy reading all the "recap" posts. and try to post this question every season....

My fall was one of my better for chaseing saugeye. And I learned more this year then I have in my ten yrs or so of fishing saugeye. And alot about where the fish like to hang out and where and why. In october It was all about the twister tail for me,with a bigjoshy thrown in here and there,then after huricane sandy the cranks really kicked in for me and I havent really put them down since. My best #'s night this fall was 22 or 23 saugeye I forget in a little over two hrs with a 22 and a 23 inch mixed in,the rest were 15-18 inches but spunky as could be. And lots of 10-15 fish nights mixed in. I caught them on xr8's,hj 10&12's,smithwicks,and a xcalibur twitchin shad. A few nights they wanted a perfectly suspended bait,most nights a slow floating bait, and my last limit was all caught on a bait that sunk down right on top of there heads(thanks fishslim). A down side I usually catch one or two big bass in the fall while fising saugeye or ponds but didnt this year. I caught a few fish on my lunch time alum trips,but was skunked on most. My best saugeye this fall was 25'' 7lbs caught on black friday,and also had a 22incher and two 18 inchers that night/day.... And got to fish way more then I thought I would of with haveing the second kid,but my wife understands and luckily lets me fish mostly when I want(lol to a piont). 

was a fun fall and hopeing to have a good winter..... 

Anyone else????


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i am not much of a fall fisherman with deer hunting going on at the same time but i did good for the 10 or so trips i made. caught around 75-90 saugeye in those trips. started out with twister tails and finally got the hang of stickbaits with some real nice fish caught on them. best stickbaits for me was xr8 rapalas hj8 rapalas. kept a few fish for the table as i already had quite a few panfish from this past spring. all in all a pretty good year.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

My fall SUCKED, fishing wise......been out 3 to 4 times a week with only 3 fish caught. im going to the right places but cant seem to put anything together. And hearing about everyone's 20/30 fish nights just makes me sick!!!!!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

claytonhaske said:


> My fall SUCKED, fishing wise......been out 3 to 4 times a week with only 3 fish caught. im going to the right places but cant seem to put anything together. And hearing about everyone's 20/30 fish nights just makes me sick!!!!!


i know what you mean clayton i started fishing the fall bite last year and i was sitting there watching people catch fish on stickbaits while i was tossing twister tails. i just made up my mind i was going to learn to use stickbaits or stay at home. so i watched and asked and tried things until it came together. i have caught alot of saugeye but mainly on twister tails in the spring and trolling late spring and the summer. it will come together when you least expect it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i havent done any fall fishing, but my fall deer hunting has really sucked. i only hunt our ml season and our 1st weekend i only saw 1 deer and couldnt get a decent shot. we started up last friday and the wind was blowing like crazy. we have to drive about 120 miles to the wildlife area we hunt. about 35 miles up the road i see this place in the road where theres just a big open field and the snow had blown across the road. im driving an old motorhome and only running about 40 mph. when i get close and see just how bad the road looks i let off the gas. i had slowed to about 30 mph by the time i hit the snow. i go about 100 yrds and the mh just starts sliding to the right. i cut the wheel all the way to the left but it didnt help. when i seen i was leaving the road i cut back to the right and just left the road. after i seen i wasnt going to turn over i cut back to the left and floored the mh. but it started back towards the road but there was just to much snow. i stopped with my front about 10 ft from the road and couldnt move.

we drove back to the closest town and called a wrecker. he said he would meet us at the mh. when we got back there was another car right behind our mh. he had already called a wrecker. his wrecker shows up and is pulling him out and another car leaves the road. so that wrecker pulls both of them out then leaves. then 2 more cars leave the road and one of them gets back on the road and goes on. then the big wrecker i had got to pull the mh out shows up. he stops to help the other car out. they tell him they dont have a credit card or any cash. so he doesnt help them. he gets my mh back on the road and charges me 425.00 for getting me out.

a cop had stopped while this was going on and told us the road is even worse up ahead. so we turn around and go back home. then sat morn we take my truck and drive it up hunting. we spent sat night in a hotel. we hunted the weekend and nobody even seen a deer. it was all white and beautiful in the woods and we seen plenty of tree rats but no deer.

so my fall pretty much SUCKS. but next year is going to be much better.
sherman


----------



## snuff (Apr 19, 2007)

I am somewhat of a novice on fishing for saugeye,but learning. Mostly tried trolling,with little sugcess. Had only used sticks at Indian on occation. Started using jig&grubs, vibies, and sticks at B.L. Had real good luck with sticks,especially with clown rogue. Only caught 1-15 in. All the rest were over 20,with the biggest being 22&1/2. Going to continue to learn and expand knowledge of saugeye fall bite.

Snuff


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You guys have it made! I hope you realize how truly fortunate you are!?


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

c. j. stone said:


> You guys have it made! I hope you realize how truly fortunate you are!?


Do you realize you are as close to Atwood as most of us are to BL and Indian. Take a ride down and work some areas all night long like these guys are and you'll have similar results. I remember Moody having some real nice nights on Tappan as well. Central Ohio is not the only place to catch a saugeye.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Muskarp said:


> Do you realize you are as close to Atwood as most of us are to BL and Indian. Take a ride down and work some areas all night long like these guys are and you'll have similar results. I remember Moody having some real nice nights on Tappan as well. Central Ohio is not the only place to catch a saugeye.


Mr.moony was the screen name I think. The heaviest stringer of saugeyes I have EVER seen!!!! In multiple nights to add..

But yeas I do realize how fortunate we are....

Clayton,keep at it man,you will figure it out. If my schedule frees I will hit u up and will fish. Im going on a recon mission tomarrow to check out a few different things.....

sherman thats a horror story man! I hope the rest of your winter will be better. LOL next yr stick to saugeyes.....

Ben, glad your figuring out those stickbaits man! Twisters are an all time great but sometime those fish just want some hard plastic to bite into. Like I said twisters ruled my october,even nites when I would hit them on twister I would throw a swim an just not produce as the twisters were. Might have something to do with the extra thud of the twisted tail,or extra flash the tail gives off idk,but it worked..... And heres to another great panfish year for you!!!!!

snuff, Thats a great average size! And gotta love the clown rouge! I didnt throw the clown rouge Like I usually do,but the clown hj's really produced for me. 

Anybody else???


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Well because of november I would give it a below average,I did land 2 pb in oct, and found a tremendous crappie bite that was short lived but enjoyed. Early Dec was a bounce back taking home fish numerous strait trips if there isnt 3 fish i dont take em as a rule. Going out to moms on the 30th and hope to leave early enough to try below alum for a cple hrs. I did pay for a led hat and two truck loads of fire wood with fish, if it hadnt been for Nov. I would of been very pleased but I fished hard in Nov because of the post, I found where most of the fish were coming from but refused to sit in that many boats. Ill study it and find em in another similar area that spot does have a very unique structure to one side. Spring is just around the corner come on March
Also saugeyefisher Im not going to rush out to get my new reels, im going to step it up for the 2 new rods waiting on sales.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Well my fall was pretty good,crappie fished most of it, Oct. and Nov. were awesome for crappie, great numbers and lots of fish over 12".

As for saugeye December was really good for me with lots of fish and few good ones.I had one stickbait that caught over 40 fish in just a few nights.Learned some more, tried braid for the first time, love it,met some great OGF members.

Caught this 24" before one of the storms last week.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice fish n-strut! Jeff, that was a good hole for a few(were most were boat fishing),but there are so many other places that will hold fish on that lake! Bummer how packed it was,but that place has been known about for a while by alot of people,not to big of a secret. But did hold LOTS A FISH,thats for sure....


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Terrible. After starting the year on fire landing 26 bass 20" or over with 15 Fish Ohios it all went downhill. The last great day i had was July 4th with New Breed when i had 3 lunkers hooked but only landed 1.

I struggled to find them once it got really hot. I plucked a few bigguns but had some trips where i got skunked or only a couple dinks. Im hoping that now that i have sonar on the dingy i can locate some schools of baitfish and suspended bass which im not good at. I kept waiting on fall to cool the water for them to move shallow and put the feed bag back on but i just couldn't find/pattern them. The fact that i usually use oversized lures 80% of the time surely limits the numbers of bass i caught but my goal is the state record so imo using these big lures will pay off one day, i hope. I can't wait till mid March! Ill be bonking them on the head flipping and pitching that big jig or the super 12" lizard that was my #1 spring lure last year as it is every year.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Above average - The crappie fishing was great and the bass fishing was not bad either. From September to December I probably had the boat out 20 times and fished from the bank about 8 times. Now it looks like it is time to do some ice fishing.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Bobby - The eye you caught was a brute - N Strut it looks like you caught a dandy as well congrats.


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

My fall went well. Don't have as much time to fish as I hope someday to but overall was good. I would say I caught around 50 saugeye from mid November to mid December. Since my boys started wrestling My time is very limited. Caught probaby 10 on swimbaits and the rest on sticks. My favorite stick as the black excaliber smithwick. Also caught some on xrap8 and clown rogue. Not much of and icefisher but I'll still be hitting some spillways and open waters this winter. Nice catches fellas!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well has been a excellent fall for me with many saugeyes caught. Not the same as past few years with fish over 10 pounds each of the last 2 falls. This fall only very few large fish over 26" caught but the last month has been better for 23-25" fish. Had some memorable evenings most at Indian with over 30 fish caught in a rather short time frame,Sally was very very good to me on swims . Was able to prove to many locals at Indian that swimbaits are not a fluke as to catching saugeyes. And can be a very versatile bait in many ways you can fish them. Stickbaits were very consistent with some soild fish caught on them. Alum woke up in the month of December and i got a week of fun with trap baits there. Can say even though i did not get her i had my biggest saugeye ever on for many minutes and was able to at least admire her size and girth,will never forget those eyes looking at me that looked the size of a 50 cent piece,then before i could get her ashore that casual flip of her head and watched my bait fly out of her mouth. After discussing this fish with Big Joshy we started wondering if it was the one i caught and released a year or so back. Was from same location all i know is i will be back there looking for her this spring!! Hope all have a safe winter of fishing and be safe!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice troy, Out of curiouosity what is your pb saugeye? Had to of been a hogg!!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Best Saugeye came many years ago from Indian caught late Febuary in alittle over 2 feet of water on a 1/16th ounce jig and 3" twister tail. 31" 12#-2 oz. Have 2 at 11#-2oz and 13 over 10#

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

non existent....almost like the spring(3 trips)....never got the boat out this fall.....to much going on here with the gran kids
did get some hunting in with 2 in the freezer


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

WOW, goes to show these shallow lakes can grow the hoggs with the best of them,just gotta compete with the little fish until you can trick that hogg into biteing! Very impresive #'s troy. And reminds me to KEEP fishing no matter how late/early it is in the yr........ The biggest saugeye I have ever hooked(not caught) was also on a 1/16 oz head with a 3 inch twister... Ive been chaseing them hard core for 3 yrs now and on and off for 10 yrs. My longest is 26 1/2 and it was a summer time alum fish(lucky to hit 5 lbs imo). My heaviest is the one I hit this fall.....


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Bobby, did you end up going on that "recon mission" last night????? And do you know if N.S. is still open? I have today, and tomorrow off and would like to try before it locks up with ice. Thanks, Clayton.


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

to the op- my fall didnt go well, and how do you know i fell?? you been spying on me......


----------

